# Question for the ladies



## StrugglingMan (May 20, 2011)

Hi there,

The thread about what makes a man attractive got me thinking and I thought I would throw a question out there for some help.

Before I began working on myself I'd worn the same cologne for longer than I care to admit. Since then I have tried out a new one that I like, but that doesn't seem to really do it for me or for my wife.

So I'm in the market for a fragrance. Any suggestions? Anything that you love when your man wears it? 

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.

SM


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Polo Black......mmmmmm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

This will not help at all but for me (country girl here), soap, underarm deoderant & some good toothpaste is all that is needed. I am not into colognes , never did a thing for me, he has never bought it and I have never cared.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh gosh there are so many. A nice smellikng man = swoon.

I like the Chrome stuff that comes in the blue bottle. Armani Code. Burberry for men.

All really delicious smellikg.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Dolce and Gabbana ~ the one 
Calvin Klein ~ Euphoria
Lacoste ~ Pour Homme
Azzaro ~ Chrome
Kenneth Cole ~ Black
Armani ~ Code


If memory and scent serves me correctly, none of the above have that overwhelming, “OMG did that guy take a shower in cologne this morning?” smell and are a winner with most the ladies.

One of my favorite things to purchase for my husband (now Ex) was cologne. The Macy's mens fragrance counter knew my son and I well. The clerks started giving my son his own tiny little trial spray bottles of cologne at 4 yrs old and he was hooked. His teachers would always tell me how great he smelled. It was he who remembered to put the cologne on every morning, right after brushing his teeth. Good grief did he take after his dad! 
LOL!!!


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

soap and water and minty breath. A man that knocks me over with cologne grosses me out. If you use it, be reallly conservative about it.


----------



## JessiTexas40s (May 28, 2011)

Candies for men....very sexy! Hope that helps


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep Azzaro - Chrome! That's the one I was talking about!


----------



## Ninja1980 (May 23, 2011)

God, for me? Just Old Spice. So manly and wonderful.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I had my H pick up a bunch of samples and wear a different one each day before he came home. Its hard to tell the smell in the store.


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

Find a place in your area that sells essential oils. Every cologne is made of these, but the real thing lasts longer on your body and lasts longer on your table top. They are very small vials (or larger ones, your choice) that you can use directly, or you can mix them with a scent-free lotion to smooth it on that way. Most colognes wear off the body in a matter of hours and are only still smelled because the scent is in your clothes. That is especially true of men whose skin absorb the fragrance faster. They are also not as strong as cologne because colognes are mixed with alcohol.

Take your wife with you. You both can smell the different fragrances and make your choices. What I really like doing is mixing some together to create my own fragrance. I did this for a couple men in the past also.

The very best part is you can find these vials for about 5 bucks each. Some street venders may sell them for 10 bucks. Still a great deal.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

My husband wears Jazz Yves Saint Laurent and I've always loved it. Sometimes not wearing it for a week or so and then putting on your favorite smell acts as nostalgic reminder for those you love. Wear the same thing every day and no matter what it is the nose adjusts to it and your wife won't swoon as much.

I'm also a huge fan of the smell of aftershave


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

uhaul4mybaggage said:


> soap and water and minty breath. A man that knocks me over with cologne grosses me out. If you use it, be reallly conservative about it.


 me too


----------



## Myopia1964 (Feb 10, 2011)

Cologne is a total turnoff for me...seems really effeminate. I actually like the smell of sweat on a man too, but I'm fairly outdoorsy.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

i used to love the way H smelled right after he worked outside.It was a mix of that masculine scent with his deoderant,the faint scent of the fabric softener I used on his laundry,and that amazing earthy scent...


----------



## Waiting4RightTyme (May 12, 2011)

Personally, I like Usher, Aramis, Chrome, and the Hollister fragrances. Less expensive choices are Preferred Stock and the variety of Curve and Axe sprays.


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

I love Diesel fuel for life mmm yummy


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Ed Hardy - Love & Luck for men.....
(Some of the others are good too - depends on what you like)
But not too much - spray and walk into the mist 

mmm mmm mmm


----------



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

Never was a fan of cologne on men. It makes me suspicious when people hide their natural scents with artificial ones- scent is a big part of biological attraction and mating. However, when I was 18, I had a bf who wore Aspen, it has pheremones in it and it turned me on like crazy! I just preferred to take a little whiff of the scent out of the bottle rather than him wearing it. Good stuff.


----------

